

Equaldex - Mz
http://equaldex.com/

======
Mz
Described elsewhere as "A crowd-sourced, verified, beautifully presented
representation of equal rights (and how they are specifically denied) for LGBT
folks."

I am not LGBT and not trying to bring controversy here. It is a database with
maps and stuff. I do have a certificate in GIS. I thought this aspect of it
might interest HN.

